
Canada Based Company Develops Off-the-Grid Electricity Generating Tech - rubayeet
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/what-on-earth-newsletter-electric-cars-winter-green-new-deal-1.5028721
======
taylodl
This is a natural gas generator with batteries. Hardly revolutionary.

